# Trainer Question



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Do you have any teens near you that ride that are decent riders? By what you sound like you need, that is route I would go.

Some of it is going to be just who has an opening in their barn, or who has time. And most trainers are very good and sensible.

If you are determined to have a trainer, go to some barns and see how they act.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Well, word of mouth for one. Watching a trainer work, taking lessons from them, google search, hang around his barn and talking to the clients. Then when your horse goes for training its watching training sessions and getting updates. Speak to the clients and staff and ask how your horse is coming along. 

You seem very hung up on the abuse thing. What exactly is your definition of abuse? Getting after a horse for not listening? Anyone who will use more then a snaffle? I watched a trainer work this weekend at the equine affair. The owner was trying to get the horse up onto a platform. The owner tried for 30min using praise and words of encouragement. Then the trainer took over from the ground. He asked the horse to step up on the platform. The horse obliged reluctantly and quickly hopped off. Then the trainer asked again and Ms. Mare was NOT having it and started rearing and backing away. She was swiftly whacked with the end of a long lead line and chased around the arena backward for about 45 seconds. Then her brought her back and asked her to step on again. She swung and this time the owner was there to get after her on the right. The chasing, and spanking went of for 10 min. Then magic happened. The horse realized it wasn't going to get away with the BS his push over owner was letting her get away with. The train stepped away 5 feet pointed to the balance beam and the mare got on and walked 15 feet across it. 15 minutes prior she was refusing to step foot on it. 

The point of my story is it might have looked abusive from the other side of the fence with the horse knocking into things, jumping, rearing and him chasing her but that's what this horse needed. Far from abuse in my eyes, in fact I quite liked his train philosophy and methods! For someone else it might not be their cup of tea. If that person sent their horse to him they might not be happy with the method, but that doesn't mean it abusive or cruel. There are MANY different paths to get to the same point, you just have to find one that you like the best.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes, I have a 13 year old granddaughter who rides and has friends that ride, but am not sure if they could get her to neck rein like I would want her to, and it's hard to get her above anything but a trot. I just want her to ride, and be a pleasure to ride. As for the abuse issues, I might sound a little hung up, because of things I read and hear about, some of those even involving show trainers, one well known in the QH world. I used a trainer once, he kept my horse in a filthy stall, no water, she'd lost weight, and I doubt he even rode her once. Yes, I know horses need a firm hand, and I am all for it. Our farrier actually had to discipline my daughter horse in the way you described, and I had no problem with it. I am referring to actual abuse, such as causing wounds and not seeing they're fed and have fresh water. I am 61 years old, and feel I have seen it all, and heard about it all. I could do it myself, if I were able to ride, but I am disabled and cannot. Maybe I'm just too picky, but the kind of horse I want to see ridden if I can't ride myself, is a typical western riding horse, one that has a great neck rein, back up, and stop, not something you have to mule rein, that just plods around like granny goosler. I know this mare has that potential, she was a roping horse. So, if I can't ride her myself like I like to ride, I want to see my grandkids riding and enjoying her and having fun. There are 3 horses in all, and the other 2 are excellent riding horses. I have 7 grandkids, from ages 20 down to age 2. I don't want anyone feeling left out, cause Nana's horse is no fun to ride!! Your advice was great, thanks.


----------



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

So why not have a trainer come to you and rider? You probably don't need a trainer either. An experienced rider may be able to give her that tune up she needs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Best way to find anyone you need is to network. A friend of a friend type situation would haunt someone if they didn't do right.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

We really thought we had already found one, and were really happy. He is a trainer, farrier, does some simple vet work, and you can tell he really knows his stuff. But, we discovered really fast that he is VERY undependable. Makes appointments and never shows up or calls and cancels, I hgave him money to trim Mystery's hooves, plus bring me a round of hay, i paid him in advance, this was on a Sunday, and he said he needed cash because all of his "other clients" had given him checks. It took him 3 weeks to do as I asked, calling him and reminding him got me nowhere, he just made promises after promise he would be there tomorrow, Saturday, this afternoon, whatever. He is telling others I was "pestering him". Well, duh, he had $100 of my money. So no, we will not be doing anymore business with him.


----------



## cowgirllinda1952 (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok, this video is an example of want I am looking for in a good riding horse, it is long, but at least get into it enought to watch the part where he is being ridden in that field.

Video*Gentle & Extremely Well Broke 11 Yr Ranch Gelding


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

The best way to find a trainer in my opinion is to audit a lesson.

Find a discipline that you like. From there, find some reputable barns via word of mouth, shows, friends, or websites. At this point, you can contact the facilities and trainer via phone number or email address.

Websites and show results are awesome, but none of that really matters if you don't mesh with their teaching style. 

I would suggest seeing as many as you can so that you can make a well informed decision. Good Luck !


----------



## Cinnys Whinny (Apr 10, 2010)

If you have any organizations in your area I would look on their websites for recommendations, as many post them there and they usually won't post just any old person with two legs because it's THEIR name on the line too. I know here we have Nebraska Dressage, Ride Nebraska and others that also respond well to emails and help you find people. 

It looks like you are in TX so I'm sure there are some great organizations there with people who know "who's who" where it comes to trainers. It may take some work on your part but it can also help you weed out the "this person is scary don't use them" people too.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

You are very right to be concerned about finding a humane trainer. Anyone can call themselves a trainer and the abusive ones keep the abuse well hidden.
We recently had a "trainer" leave our barn and she went on to a new one where no one knows her reputation. This is what she does that I consider abuse and immorality:
-Her bridles were hung on what many of us called-"the wall of shame, the wall of pain" high port bits on every one, some made the horses mouths bleed.
-Constant, never ending spurring with roweled spurs
-Constant, never ending jerking on the reins-even when the horse was standing still.
-whipping the horse non stop with the reins for the slightest infraction
-something she called "detention" she brings a sweaty horse in from work and ties it in the corner of her stall for 3-8 hours (with the saddle still on) when she says it misbehaved. If she is really mad, she would go into the stall and beat them with a manure fork.
-Friday night (before the show)knee & hock injections on all of the horses to hide the fact that they are now permanently lame.
-Riding the kid's horses into the ground while they are at school so that they can come out later and ride a "dead broke" horse.
-Always telling the owner that problems were the horse's fault and offering to sell their horse (for a commission) and then find them a new one (for a commission)

About half of the owners didn't know this was going on and the other half didn't care as long as they could show. 6 of these horses are for sale for thousands of dollars but are horribly broken down physically and mentally. They are drugged when anyone comes to look.

Beware the trainer who doesn't want you around when they are working with your horse. Watch your horse's behavior when that trainer is around and working them. Keep your ears open-many people in the barn know what's going on. Insist on a list of previous clients and promise confidentiality when you talk to them. Take a good hard look at the equipment the trainer is using on your horse. Its' a scary world out there when it comes to "trainers" and you are absolutely right to be cautious.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^ .___. Please tell me this woman wasn't employed for very long... Jesus... x.x


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

If you're still in the Houston area, I can give you a suggestion, pm me


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Zexious said:


> ^ .___. Please tell me this woman wasn't employed for very long... Jesus... x.x


She has moved onto a different stable and no one there knows her reputation. This will be the 5th time she has moved. Unfortunately the main reason she lost all her clients at our barn was mostly because they 
couldn't win in the show ring, not for the abuse!


----------

